# Why did Indis love Fingolfin the most?



## Inderjit S (Jul 15, 2005)

In 'Laws and Customs of the Eldar' (HoME 10), Finwë tells Mandos that Indis loved Fingolfin more than any other person. (Himself included.) Why did she love Fingolfin more than Finarfin, who was more like her? On the other hand Fingolfin was proud and had a quarrel with the Valar, whereas Finarfin was more of a Vanyar and less proud than his brother. (Why did the kindly Lalwendë, sister of Fingolfin and Finarfin, who also seems to be Vanyar like, love her prouder brother?)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 15, 2005)

Love in general is not conditioned. Perhaps they cared form him comparatively more because they realised his character would bring him more troubles that needed i.e. it was a protective love.


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 8, 2005)

Yea, good point. but more importantly, who doesent love Fingolfin? 
on a more seriour note, Maybe Indis fell in love with the noldor as a race, and Fingolfin perhaps embodied more of the traits of the noldor than any other? or maybe she knew that he might be the only one that could maybe constrain 'captian foolhardy' big brother. 
Both Weak arguments i know but i am intrested.


----------

